

Ask HN: Which computer science course should I take? - butterfaith

Hi everyone,<p>I was wondering if anyone could provide some insight into which course I should take in my last semester, Database Concepts or Distributed Systems. I don't know much about either of those, and I'd like to take the one that would be more useful for me in my career. I'm hoping to go into web development.<p>Thanks!
======
ecaroth
my vote is database concepts. With the rise of PaaS options out there the need
to be able to build distributed systems yourself is lessening (unless it's
referring to decoupled systems, such as standalone API endpoints) and falls
more into the sys-admin domain. However database concepts will directly relate
to your web dev career and will help improve your architecture design and
general programming skills as well.

------
caw
Take one pass fail and letter grade the other? If both sound cool take both.

I would suggest databases is probably more relevant to web development.

~~~
dcb18
I am in a similar situation, my answer is to take as much of the Stanford db
class over the break as possible, and take the alternate at school. Although
the deadline for all the exercises have passed you can still watch the videos
and do the exercises / quizzes. <http://www.db-class.org>

